# Rue De La Cloche No. 4711 a' Cologne



## RelicRaker (Jul 7, 2018)

Found this intact 6-sided perfume in a curbside debris pile, along with the fragments of other 1880s bottles. Embossed: "Rue De La Cloche No. 4711 a' Cologne"


----------



## mikeodigs (Jul 8, 2018)

Rue is a street , and Cloche is a Bell, You make finding bottles look so easy, it is still so hot here, I'm just not going to chance it. nice looking bottle, maybe some wood bleach will clean off the black stuff. . . Dig on.


----------

